# stuck zipper on cycling vest



## scapegoat.ipa (Oct 26, 2015)

the zipper on cycling vest gets stuck. The zipper is made of plastic material. I noticed there was some oxidation on the zipper. Pour some water from my water bottle. About 5 minutes latter was able to move the the zipper up and down. Was harder to move up and down compared to last fall.

Any ideas on the stop the zipper from sticking and easier to zip/unzip?


----------



## ChiroX (Oct 30, 2015)

9 Common Household Items That Can Unstick Your Stuck Zipper « The Secret Yumiverse

google is a wondrous thing.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I have found the most common cause of a stuck zipper is that tiny weather flap that gets caught in the zipper.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Just be careful you dont break the zipper or the track.

If you do break the zipper, zlide-on is your friend.

ZlideOn


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Lombard said:


> I have found the most common cause of a stuck zipper is that tiny weather flap that gets caught in the zipper.


Yeah, I've seen that. It's a stupid, useless design detail. I get out the sewing machine and fold that sucker back and sew it down tight. No flap-jam, and the tiny amount of cold air that might leak in through the zipper doesn't amount to much.


----------



## wchevron (Sep 14, 2014)

You can rub the length of the zipper with bees wax to make it move much smoother.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

I tried liquid wrench on a zipper once....and it works great.don't get it on the fabric though.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Plastic coil zippers are particularly prone to failure. The potential for failure is greater if the zipper is exposed to heat, even in a clothes dryer.

Examine the zipper for distorted coils. If you find them, you'll likely continue to experience problems. Have the zipper replaced, either with another coil zipper or one with teeth.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

Zipper wax, I use the stuff I get my my scuba dry suit


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

wchevron said:


> You can rub the length of the zipper with bees wax to make it move much smoother.


This is my suggestion as well. I've used chap stick as a field expedite cure once until I got home and used the bees wax.


----------



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

I had a zipper break on my cycling vest and took it to my local dry cleaner. They replaced it for cheap. I was going to throw it away and they saved me good money on an otherwise fine vest.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Peter P. said:


> Plastic coil zippers are particularly prone to failure. The potential for failure is greater if the zipper is exposed to heat, even in a clothes dryer.


I never put any of my wick away clothing in the dryer. Always drip dry.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> Yeah, I've seen that. It's a stupid, useless design detail. I get out the sewing machine and fold that sucker back and sew it down tight. No flap-jam, and the tiny amount of cold air that might leak in through the zipper doesn't amount to much.


I wouldn't buy a jacket or vest without one anymore. When the temp/wind shifts on you, and you're depending on this piece of clothing, believe me, it makes a difference.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I had a stuck zipper on a pair of fleece-lined bib tights about 12 years. I threw them in the closet, but recently when I noticed an ad for a similar pair and saw how expensive they were, I put safety pins along the broken zipper to shut it. I've lost weight getting older/cycling more and can get them on and off fine now with no zipper. Don't even notice the pins when riding. It's like a new pair.


----------

